#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  голодание вместе

## Кито

Все кто голодает пишите мне в личку, пообщаемся.
А если кто голодал  плиз опишите свой опыт и результат. Интересно узнать живые примеры :Smilie: Можно тута.
Особенно волнует вопрос не ощущаете ли вы эффект полета и изменения сознания.Как проходит ваша медитация во время голода и общие психические ощущения.

----------


## Юань Дин

Эффект полета ощущается после первого приема пищи (после голодания). Проверено на собственном опыте.

Так как у меня преобладает "ветер", то мне более 3 - 5 дней мокрого голодания (с питьем воды) не рекомендуется. Причем голодать только осенью или весной, когда погода слякотная.

Утром - шранкпракшалана (чтобы не отравиться в последствии шлаками + усиливает эффект голодания).
Затем - сутки сухого голодания. Для моего худощавого телосложения это вообще жуткое дело. Голова трещит, во рту все сохнет и плохое самочувствие. Но надо терпеть. Сутки сухого голодания для моего организма заменяют три дня мокрого голодания.
Затем - сутки голодания с приемом воды. Пью в это время чистую негазированную бутилированную воду. Есть уже не хочется, но все равно не совсем комфортно. Самочувствие не очень, особенно утром после сна. Но надо терпеть.
После этого голодания утром - шранкпракшалана для прочистки кишечника от разных отбросов (желчь и пр.) + для приведения кишечника в боевую готовность  :Smilie: 
Затем (после шранкпракшаланы утром) - свежевыжатые соки овощей (на соковыжималке делаю из морковки + яблоки), плов малосоленый и хорошо проваренный. Так питаюсь сутки, а потом можно начать питаться как обычно, но все-таки стараться поменьше есть консервантов и вредных продуктов.

Вот так издеваюсь над собой дважды в год. Кстати, позавчера закончил эту экзекуцию. Зато потом прекрасное самочувствие.

Кстати, на второй день голодания у меня начинается синдром беспокойных ног (ноги поламывает так, что хочется ими шевелить). Это проходит на середине третьего дня голодания. Так что бояться не надо, если будет это явление.

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Спасибо.
У меня сегодня второй день влажного к концу подходит и чувствую я себя на подъеме (исключение минутная тошнота и слабость).
Ваши вкусовые пристрастия изменились?

----------


## Юань Дин

Насчет медитации. Не знаю, может на последующие дни голова чувствует себя легко, но я более указанного в предыдущем сообщении срока голодать не решаюсь. А в этот срок голова как раз трещит, так что какая уж тут полноценная медитация - выжить бы.

Хотя, каюсь, в первый день последнего голодания (закончилось позавчера) все же как-то легко сидел в дзадзен около пятидесяти минут. На это время о больной голове совсем забыл.

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Денис Борисович
я большое проголодаю и потом вам скажу , безопасно это или нет :Smilie: 
Медитация идет в том плане лучше, что мыслительный поток сам по себе исчезает.Более того думать трудно и больно.

----------


## куру хунг

Эффекты могут быть и такими:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13717

 Я в той теме пока намеренно не говорил по какой причине Марина оказалась в коме.
 Пока, что надежды только на чудо. Марина тоже вместе с мужем длительно голодала.
 По выходу из голодовки на 49 день, ушла в кому. С тех пор, уже 6-ой день в реанимации, находиться на грани жизни и смерти.

 Так что ребята поосторожнее.

 Вам хоть ума с самого Будды пример взять может хватит.
 Он ведь тоже поморился, поморился, да и пришёл к выводы-не буддисткое это дело-аскетизм и умерщвление плоти.
 есть ведь срединный путь, зачем крайности?

----------

Aion (18.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.08.2009), Morris Allan (07.09.2009), Pema Sonam (18.08.2009), Zom (18.08.2009), Аминадав (18.08.2009), Аньезка (19.08.2009), Джигме (20.08.2009), Илия (19.08.2009), Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Спасибо куру хунг
Если вам  не трудно напишите в ЛС или как вам удобно в чем конкретно причина, изнеможение(малый вес), неправильный выход, или болячки при которых нельзя голодать.
Как чувствует себя ее супруг.
Дабы намотать на ус.

----------


## Юань Дин

> У меня сегодня второй день влажного к концу подходит и чувствую я себя на подъеме (исключение минутная тошнота и слабость).


Да, влажное голодание перенести легче. После приема воды как-то легче становится. Еще легче - после мытья в душе, особенно если некоторое время направлять теплую струю на позвоночник (сверху вниз на шейный отдел). Мне это помогает.
А сухое голодание - вообще жесть! Как с похмелья ощущения. Более одного дня сухое голодание делать нельзя.




> Ваши вкусовые пристрастия изменились?


Во время голодания вода не очень - на языке какой-то неприятный вкус и пахнет ацетоном изо рта.
После голодания мясо есть не очень охота, а вкусовые ощущения особо не разобрал. Может и лучше стали. В следующий раз попробую заострить на этом внимание.

Обычно я голоданию с мотивацией очиститься от шлаков, успокоить свои страсти (чтобы был мир в голове и не было сильных эмоций; они угасают при голоде и усиливаются при обильной мясной пище, свинина способствует сексуальному возбуждению, например) и сделать свой мозг более работоспособным для "переваривания" буддийских текстов.

Меня вот что интересует:
У меня во время голодания из-за того, что голова трещит, медитации с визуализациями не получаются, чётки перебирать и читать вслух мантры язык не хочет ворочаться (сил нет). А зато отлично получается медитация на дыхании. И при этом головная боль проходит.
А как Ваша медитация во время голодания и какая медитация (на дыхании, с визуализацией и пр.) получается лучше?

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> Спасибо куру хунг
> Если вам  не трудно напишите в ЛС или как вам удобно в чем конкретно причина, изнеможение(малый вес), неправильный выход, или болячки при которых нельзя голодать.
> Как чувствует себя ее супруг.
> Дабы намотать на ус.


 Причина малопонятна, да и уменя не было прямых контактов с врачами.
 Но все говорят-крнечно ж крайнее истощение. Она и так не большая была, веса говорят кило 15-17 потеряла.
 На выходе выпила соку. И тут же отключилась.

 Муж, Олег только 30 дней успел проголодать.
 Все в шоке конечно и на ушах. Сомневаюсь, что Олег когда-либо ещё захочет поголодать.

 В Непале заказывали гадание. Если в течении 9 дней не прийдёт в себя, то шансов мало сказали.

 Щас вот хотим ритуал долгой жизни заказывать-последняя надежда.

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Медитация идет в том плане лучше, что мыслительный поток сам по себе исчезает.Более того думать трудно и больно.


Это действительно так. И этот факт меня очень радует.

----------

Слава Эркин (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

> А как Ваша медитация во время голодания и какая медитация (на дыхании, с визуализацией и пр.) получается лучше?


Я занимаюсь отслеживанием стремлений (рефлексией), успокоением и концентрацией(на пространстве , например).
На дыхании   не получается, при голодании как и успешной медитации его в принципе не разобрать.Нет его или есть только не заметное и редкое.

куру хунг
Я не умею молиться на тибетском, но пусть все будет так как хорошо для нее.

----------


## Raudex

мой 5-ти недельный рекорд был ужасен именно своей 5-ой неделей
имхо 3 недели - оптимальный срок

медитация на голоде - дохлый номер, сознание спутано постоянно

----------

Кито (18.08.2009), куру хунг (18.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Куру хунг абсолютно прав.

Длительное голодание может привести к таким тяжелым случаям. Я на сайте Малахова в прошлом году читал про случай, когда у мужчины отнялась рука на 18-й день голодания (голодал впервые и сразу аж 18 дней! Естественно, пошли все шлаки, он ведь раньше не голодал, а когда идут шлаки - мало не покажется). 

Поэтому рекомендуют всегда начинать с голоданий не более 3 дней.

Я вообще делаю только день сухого и день мокрого голодания. И больше ни-ни. Боюсь, кабы чего не вышло. Особенно с моим "ветренным" сложением. И всем советую не перегибать палку со сроками.

Про Будду Шакьямуни:
самая изюминка в том, что накануне своего Просветления он съел что-то питательное после голодания. Видимо, энергия от пищи, пришедшая в очищенный голоданием мозг, способствовала его активизации и факту Просветления.
Первый прием пищи после голодания (особенно если пища богата углеводами), действительно, приводит к некоторой эйфории.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... зато после таких длительных и смелых экспериментов "буддийский генофонд" становится чище и качественнее!  :Smilie:

----------

Юань Дин (18.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Головная боль достигает пика на 3-4 день потом проходит до приемлимого уровня, остаётся постоянное лёгкое головокружение.

А в "шлаки" я признаться не верю, ацидоз просто с каждым голодом приходит быстрее, криз легче, но что бы "что то такое выходило", имхо, бред. Просто адапируется метаболизм.

Выход на соках по опыту - брутален, лучше кефир лёгкий
от сока сразу рвота и рези в желудке, а также если сок сладкий - это гликогеновоый передоз резкий, если уж пить сок то только разбавленный

хотя если голод не больше недели я лчино вообще не вижу смысла в каком то спецальном выходе, просто надо "встретить" весёлый желчный понос, так что б он не застал вас например в транспорте)))

----------

Кито (18.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (17.06.2011), Юань Дин (18.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Выходит что-то темное, если после голодания сделать шранкпракшалану. Я не медик, не знаю. Наверное, желчь. Может, ошибаюсь.
Вообще есть точка зрения некоторых медиков, что в организме шлаком быть не может.

В фильме "Самсара" Таши был в ретрите, кажется, 1 год 7 месяцев. Его оттуда достали совсем как тряпичную куклу (обессиленного). Вообще те, кто уходит в такой продолжительный ретрит, кушают или нет? По здравой логике, макс. полезный срок голодания - 40-50 дней, потом наступают необратимые процессы. То есть, они периодически должны есть. Опять же, если верить, например, Мулдашеву, то они там сидят в каком-то особом состоянии, когда обменные процессы почти нулевые. То есть, не кушают. А как на самом деле?

----------


## Raudex

> ....
>  По выходу из голодовки на 49 день, ушла в кому...


У неё часом не диабет?

----------


## Юань Дин

> ... зато после таких длительных и смелых экспериментов "буддийский генофонд" становится чище и качественнее!


Давайте брать круче: сядим в пещерах и создадим Генофонд Человечества на случай глобальных катаклизмов  :Wink:

----------


## Raudex

> Выходит что-то темное, если после голодания сделать шранкпракшалану. Я не медик, не знаю. Наверное, желчь. Может, ошибаюсь.


да, тёмнорыжего цвета, специфический запах желчи, печень работает как у алкаша, ей же надо куда то девать ацедо-кетоны, которые активно поставляет расщеплённый жир. То есть ничего сверхестесвенного. После криза чуть лучше, но после того как из организма уходит соль - перестаёт задерживаться вода, от обезвождивания ацидоз снова нарастает. Оргнанизм добывает воду из жира ("А тут из луца воду делают"  :Smilie: )

Голод больше 5 недель представить просто боюсь, серьёзно, на 5-ой неделе тошнило просто от воды! Разве что если совсем неподвижно сидеть, занчит не тратить калорий вовсе... ну как то так, я то жил, работал, гулял...

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Обезвоживание происходит при любом количестве воды?Я уже сейчас под 5 литров выпиваю.С трудом представляю , что будет дальше ))

----------


## Eternal Jew

... садитесь где угодно  :Smilie:  (я недаром фразу "буддийский генофонд" закавычил)

Люди могут и полностью вольны проводить над собою самые идиотские эксперименты, в том числе и те, которые они считают "буддийскими"... Мне до этого нет никакого дело - ибо свои результаты они получают сами, а не я; причем некоторые - получают достаточно быстро (как вышеописанная девушка).

----------


## Юань Дин

> Голод больше 5 недель представить просто боюсь, серьёзно, на 5-ой неделе тошнило просто от воды! Разве что если совсем неподвижно сидеть, занчит не тратить калорий вовсе... ну как то так, я то жил, работал, гулял...


Вспомнил случай. Рассказывала врач.
Была у шахтера язва желудка. Мучался сильно. Все уже перепробовал, все таблетки и средства. Пошел к бабке. Та дала какие-то снадобья и велела выдержать голодание 40 дней. После голодания он приходит к ней совсем кости да кожа. Она как глянула, чуть со стула не упала: "Где ж это ты, милый, так голодал?". Он оказывается, в шахту на работу каждый день ходил. Надо было отдыхать, по парку гулять, а он - в шахту.

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Eternal Jew
Никто не говорит о голодании как "буддизме".
Это метод очищения, похудения и проявления силы воли. 
Случай девушки печален, но он редок.
Чаще все проходит на отлично.

----------


## Eternal Jew

"Отличнее всего" получилось у Будды, когда он понял бессмысленность аскетизма и решил бросить голодать!  :Smilie:  ... Впоследствии такой  подход и назвали "Срединый Путь": на уровне тела это означает жить без излишеств, но и без бессмысленного издевательства над собою.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.08.2009), Zom (18.08.2009), Владимир Гудилин (17.09.2009), куру хунг (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Вот тут вы не правы.
Нет никакого издевательства, и если вам не чем поделиться, пожалуйста поддержите нас  молча.
 Всего наилучшего.

----------


## Юань Дин

> "Отличнее всего" получилось у Будды, когда он понял бессмысленность аскетизма и решил бросить голодать!  ... Впоследствии такой  подход и назвали "Срединый Путь": на уровне тела это означает жить без излишеств, но и без бессмысленного издевательства над собою.


Зря Вы так. Человек голодает, а Вы советуете бросить все это.
Вы не понимаете, как тяжело, когда во время голодания говорят о том, что это всё зря.
Не зря это всё.

----------


## Gaza

> ... садитесь где угодно  (я недаром фразу "буддийский генофонд" закавычил)
> 
> Люди могут и полностью вольны проводить над собою самые идиотские эксперименты, в том числе и те, которые они считают "буддийскими"... Мне до этого нет никакого дело - ибо свои результаты они получают сами, а не я; причем некоторые - получают достаточно быстро (как вышеописанная девушка).


То есть когда Eternal Jew говорил, что буддийский генофонд очистится имелось в виду,  что Кито и Денис Борисович в результате своих экспериментов уйдут в небытие и очистят от себя буддистский генофонд. Классно. А они по доброте душевной даже поблагодарили.

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009), Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вот тут вы не правы.





> Зря Вы так.


... это про путь, который предложил Будда?  :Smilie:  

Да, действительно, не всем он подходит, некоторым нужно что-нибудь "покруче" - бичевание тела, изнурительный пост, сидение под палящим солнцем среди четырех костров, многомесячное стояние на вершине столба (история приводит множество таких бессмысленных примеров)... Причем, вся эта белиберда считается в определеных кругах настолько "духовной", что аж святых выноси!  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, как я и написал выше - люди вольны ставить над собою другие эксперименты - я тут совсем не против - выше уже, кстати, прозвучали фразы "Если верить в этом вопросе Мулдашеву", "Если посмотреть фильм "Сансара", то там голодали так-то и так-то..."

Но "поддерживать" их (хоть молча, хоть публично) или как-то укреплять в своем намерении я не хочу. Хотя бы для того, чтобы другие не ставили эти же эксперименты на себе, а использовали бы в качестве реального и действенного инструмента работы с телом и умом Дхарму Будды.

----------

куру хунг (18.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Видимо, энергия от пищи, пришедшая в очищенный голоданием мозг, способствовала его активизации и факту Просветления.


Вообще-то факту Просветления способствовала его мудрость, а не еда.
А если точнее - то после голодовки Будда решил вернуться к самадхи - методам сосредоточения ума, которые у него были превосходно развиты ещё до голодовок. И именно благодаря самадхи он смог достичь пробуждения - а не за счёт голодовок.

Кстати, по утверждениям некоторых учителей, после выхода из джханы тело и ум насколько наполнены энергией, что ты можешь не есть и не спать не чувствуя ни малейших признаков усталости в течение нескольких дней.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (08.04.2012), Кито (18.08.2009), куру хунг (18.08.2009), Юань Дин (18.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Думаю вы знаете этот сайт http://golodanie.su/forum/index.php. Там всё о голодании. Много дневников и обсуждаются все тонкости и детали. Как раз сейчас его изучаю.

----------

Кито (18.08.2009), Юань Дин (18.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

Каждые три секунды от голода умирает один человек

----------


## Юань Дин

> То есть когда Eternal Jew говорил, что буддийский генофонд очистится имелось в виду,  что Кито и Денис Борисович в результате своих экспериментов уйдут в небытие и очистят от себя буддистский генофонд. Классно. А они по доброте душевной даже поблагодарили.


ничего себе, какие буддисты бывают. А я то совсем не то подумал.

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

> "Отличнее всего" получилось у Будды, когда он понял бессмысленность аскетизма и решил бросить голодать!  .


Не показывайте свое дилетантство.Никто не собирается достигать Пробуждения благодаря голоду, другое дело о какой дисциплине и практике Дхармы может идти речь, если чел и дня без желания поесть не может?
К вашему сведению монахи с их одноразовым питанием в день, голодают суточно.
С и до.Ровно 24 часа и всю жизнь.Оттого им и не нужны длительные голодания.


Gaza
Спасибо , я его знаю люди хороши и форум содержательный.

----------


## куру хунг

> Медитация идет в том плане лучше, что мыслительный поток сам по себе исчезает.Более того думать трудно и больно.


 Ну эдак можно дойти до того, что захочеться попробовать гвоздь самому себе в голову вбить,*думать будет и трудно и больно* :Cry: 

 Для того, что б *мыслительный поток сам по себе исчезал*, не нужно никаких голоданий и экстримов. 
 Есть воз и маленькая тележка наставлений по практике шинэ(шаматхи) они просты как три копейки. Надо только продолжительно и упорно ей заниматься.
 И усё.

----------


## Zom

> К вашему сведению монахи с их одноразовым питанием в день, голодают суточно.
> С и до.Ровно 24 часа и всю жизнь.Оттого им и не нужны длительные голодания.


А обычные люди голодают от завтрака до обеда и от обеда до ужина. А потом голодают всю ночь до завтрака. Поэтому им тоже длительные голодания не нужны -))

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> А я то совсем не то подумал


Ну Вы добрый человек. А я вот злой и потому злое легче распознаю. :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Eternal Jew
> Никто не говорит о голодании как "буддизме".
> Это метод очищения, похудения и проявления силы воли. 
> Случай девушки печален, но он редок.
> Чаще все проходит на отлично.






> Это метод очищения, похудения и проявления силы воли.


1. Как метод очищения тела-весьма сомнителен. Если вообще можно говорить об очищении тела, это тема более эзотерическая, чем буддисткая.
 Очищение Ума-для буддиста актуально.

 2.Для похудания достаточно 1000-1200 ккал потреблять, плюс приличные физ нагрузки.
 3.проявления силы воли-неведомая мне буддисткая добродетель.

 По любому более 3-5 дней голодать-наносить тяжёлые травмы своему драгоценному телу.

 Да и к томуж, голодающие, если самих себя -не жалко, пожалейте хоть своих близких и родных.
 Это им потом возиться с вами, не дай бог, что б кто то как Марина в кому попал.

----------

Eternal Jew (18.08.2009), Raudex (18.08.2009), Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Zom 
Нравится вам это или нет, это так.
Прием пищи раз в сутки- однодневное голодание.
Прием пищи один раз в сутки и последующие питье чая или кофе без прибамбасов полуголодное, классовое (углеродное, жировое, витаминное) полуголодание. 

Так что схема питания монахов идеальна.
Всегда очищение организма голодом, без особого напряга.

----------


## Zom

Да я так, шучу -)

Но вообще Будда ввёл правило есть 1 раз в день не из-за диет и не из-за стремления очистить организм или как-то там поправить здоровье [а ради того, чтобы не напрягать мирян постоянно готовить монахам]. Более того, в Винае есть правило, согласно которому монах может есть несколько раз в день, если болен.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я смеюсь...




> К вашему сведению монахи с их одноразовым питанием в день, голодают суточно.
> С и до.Ровно 24 часа и всю жизнь.Оттого им и не нужны длительные голодания.


К Вашему сведению, примерно 20 лет подряд я питаюсь один раз в день (за редкими исключениями, связанными с плохим самочувствием, поездками и т.п.)... 

Однако я: 
1) НЕ считаю это голоданием в принципе (ибо мне комфортно при таком образе жизни); 
2) НЕ считаю этот факт, тем, что я "живу как монах" или "живу духовной жизнью";  :Smilie: 
3) НЕ считаю это каким-то особым подвигом или достижением (см. выше).

Иногда могу не поесть (по забывчивости или увлеченности работой) и пару суток, но при этом отнюдь не бегаю по всем интернет-форумам и дикими криками не пропагандирую "преимущества голодания"...  При этом мой рост - 184 см, вес сезонно колеблется от 86 до 92 кг.




> Не показывайте свое дилетантство.Никто не собирается достигать Пробуждения благодаря голоду, другое дело о какой дисциплине и практике Дхармы может идти речь, если чел и дня без желания поесть не может?


Я могу, однако не могу при этом сказать, что я такой уж выдющийся "практик Дхармы"  :Smilie:  Скорее всего, моя практика НЕ завязана на том, пустой у меня желудок или полный... Я не увязываю, насколько качественна моя практика с тем фактом - могу я обходиться без еды или нет - это бред!  :Smilie:

----------


## Вова Л.

Голодал как-то давным давно, начитавшись Брега. Больше дня не голодал. Сейчас об этом вспоминаю, как о потеряном времени - целый день голодный, ничего реально делать не можешь, все мысли - скорее бы настало завтра, чтобы можно было покушать. Хотя, похудел за несколько месяцев такого голодания по разу в неделю довольно неплохо. Теперь голодать готов только на Ньунг Не. А для поддержания веса в норме, имхо, лучше спорт и правильное питание.

----------

Кито (19.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Eternal Jew
значит эта тема не для вас, надо внимательней было первый пост читать.
Хотя ваше расписание приема пищи очень хорошее и полезное.
Продолжайте в том же духе.
Всего наилучшего.

----------

Gaza (18.08.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

А по поводу осознанных надругательств над своим телом, репродуктивной способностью и жизнью - есть две хорошие премии (часто вручаются посмертно!)  :Smilie:  - "Премия Дарвина" и ее российский аналог - "Премия дуралея"... 




> Премия Дарвина («Darwin Awards») — виртуальная премия, ежегодно присуждаемая лицам, которые наиболее глупым способом умерли или потеряли способность иметь детей и, таким образом, забрали свой вклад из генофонда человечества, улучшив его.


Поэтому надо определиться сразу, что лучше - стать мертвым лауреатом премии Дарвина в результате бессмысленного насилия над организмом или использовать в своем телесном и ментальном развитии буддийский Срединный Путь (путь без излишеств и аскетизма)... 

Первое конечно же выглядит "круче",  :Smilie:  но я почему-то предпочитаю второе!

----------


## Raudex

> По любому более 3-5 дней голодать-наносить тяжёлые травмы своему драгоценному телу.


Не по-любому, РДП это традиционная уже практически техника лечения, она неплохо изучена и применяется официально, то есть никакой магии, всё вполне научно. И как раз голодать 3-5 дней пустое занятие, оздоровительные механизмы (эндогенное питание, разрушение балласт-белков, патологических клеток и очагов инфекции) включаются после первого ацедокетонового криза. По Николаеву оптимальный срок 20 дней, потом пауза, потом ещё 20...
http://golodanie.su/forum/showthread.php?t=68
http://golodanie.su/forum/showthread.php?t=7
http://sanatorii.com/file.doc
Да конечно у РДТ есть и критики, куда ж без этого...
Особенно у Брэгга, который конечно был популяризатор, но никак не учёный

P.S. А буддизм тут непричём, и похудание, к слову, тоже)))

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

И рубрика эта:Диета и питание.
Насчет похудания Вован не прав. 
София 67 голодала и похудела на 60-70 кг.
Правда потом она жувала прорезователи для младенцев, 6 шт съела чтоб не поправиться, но это жор понятное явление :Smilie: 
С уважением.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Eternal Jew
> значит эта тема не для вас, надо внимательней было первый пост читать.


Эта тема как раз для меня... Вы же имели неосторожность выше сказать следующее:




> Прием пищи раз в сутки- однодневное голодание.
> 
> Так что схема питания монахов идеальна.
> Всегда очищение организма голодом, без особого напряга.


Поскольку я живу именно так (см. выше), значит я тоже по Вашей "классификации" подпадаю под разряд "голодающих", причем постоянно!  :Smilie:

----------

Кито (18.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Голодания малой продолжительности, рекомендуемые здоровым людям, могут и должны использоваться каждым человеком (после консультации с врачом). Такие голодания подразделяются на две группы: косметические голодания - сроком от 1 до 3 дней и голодания до криза - от 5 до 12 дней.(с)
Так что вы голодаете Eternal Jew, даже не зная об этом.

----------

Марица (30.08.2009)

----------


## Поляков

Э... а где про уриновые клизмы? Малахов же советует...

----------


## Raudex

> Э... а где про уриновые клизмы? Малахов же советует...


Малахов сомнительная личность, хотя в своих смешных книжках он цитирует кроме своих фантазий также и классиков РДТ




> Насчет похудания Вован не прав. 
> София 67 голодала и похудела на 60-70 кг.


Вес исправно наберается примерно за двойной/тройной срок голода. 
А жор бывает такой что никакой силы воли не хватит, особенно со второй недели выхода. Голод вообще проще чем выход

----------

Марица (30.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

София и многие другие не набрали.
АСВ сошел со 145, до 75.
Примеров масса.
Все в наших руках.

----------


## Raudex

Получите флаг!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## PampKin Head

Купил 15-ти литровое ведро, обливаюсь холодной водой.

P.S. Брегг - молоток, думаю вернуться к этой системке. (правда, вопрос с дистиллятом открыт)...
P.S.S. Зачем превращать голодание в спорт (30 дей, 49 дней), не понимаю.

----------

Кито (19.08.2009), Марица (30.08.2009)

----------


## Джыш

А как нужно голодать, чтобы жор был посильнее и подлительнее?

----------


## Gaza

Кито, у меня тоже есть предположения, что голод может мощно помочь практике. Но это всего лишь мои предположения. Точнее, некоторые авторы говорят, что голодание усиливает эффект практик. Сейчас не хочу искать цитаты. Мой опыт, к сожалению слишком скромный - максимум 4 дня. Ничего особого на таком сроке не почувствуешь.  Но планирую серьёзные сроки. По мнению авторитетов первый серьёзный срок -21 день. Ну и библейская классика - 40 дней. Но к таким срокам нужно серьёзно готовить организм. Ну Вы, наверное, сами знаете.

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если бы голодание усиливало эффект практик, то это был бы девятый элемент Благородного Девятиричного Пути.

Эффект голодания проявляется в том, что тело приводится в относительный порядок, что действительно хорошо не только для практики, но и просто для жизни.

----------

Zom (18.08.2009), куру хунг (18.08.2009), Марица (30.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Кито, у меня тоже есть предположения, что голод может мощно помочь практике. Но это всего лишь мои предположения. Точнее, некоторые авторы говорят, что голодание усиливает эффект практик. Сейчас не хочу искать цитаты. Мой опыт, к сожалению слишком скромный - максимум 4 дня. Ничего особого на таком сроке не почувствуешь.  Но планирую серьёзные сроки.


Да не, все мысли вытесняются одной единственной: "как и что я буду есть потом", мысль очень простая , как сибирский валенок, все рефлексии, муки творчества, сомнения, тревоги, размышления о сути бытия и первичности сознания .. бла-бла-бла .. курят где то на переферии восприятия))) Этим конечно голод хорошо трезвит. Но скажем читать, медитировать, вникать во что либо, программировать, строить сложные планы - дохлый номер, в лучшем случае тупо смотреть тупые фильмы или полуспать...
~На 3 неделе у меня появляется смешная мания - покупать еду и складывать в шкаф, готовясь как бы к скорому выходу)))

----------

Вова Л. (19.08.2009), куру хунг (18.08.2009), Марица (30.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Raudex, не могу с Вами спорить - у Вас опыт больше. Но всё же большинство практиков голодания пишут, что голод проходит на 3-й день, когда организм переходит на резервное питание и это перестаёт быть проблемой. Мысли проясняются, работоспособность повышается. Может Вы что-то не так делали?

 Ну, впрочем, завтра хочу начать недельное голодание. Посмотрим.

----------


## Raudex

> А как нужно голодать, чтобы жор был посильнее и подлительнее?


А зачем Вам? Жор это очень нездоровый, можно элементарно прозевать момент насыщения и объестся до свинского состояния.
Если хотите улучишить аппетит то ешьте что ль острое и чеснок

----------


## Raudex

> Raudex, не могу с Вами спорить - у Вас опыт больше. Но всё же большинство практиков голодания пишут, что голод проходит на 3-й день, когда организм переходит на резервное питание и это перестаёт быть проблемой. Мысли проясняются, работоспособность повышается. Может Вы что-то не так делали.


Голод как позыв питаться - слюнотделение, желание жевать и глотать, да, это уходит на 3 день, но я о дургом, о тоске по еде, совсем другое чувствто, мечтание.  Я например начинаю выискивать рецепты блюд, составлять себе меню выхода , думаю о том что например почем у ялюблю такой продукт,  а нелюблю другой...  и тд

Всплеск работоспособности отмечал н авторой неделе, да, но тут чисто от нечего делать, из за голода освобождается куча времени, но позже слабость уже не даёт собраться и деалть что то серьёзное.

Прояснения я не заметил, упрощение - да...




> Ну, впрочем, завтра хочу начать недельное голодание. Посмотрим


Слабительное , клизма, душ - неполенитесь, будет гораздо легче

----------


## Поляков

> Малахов сомнительная личность, хотя в своих смешных книжках он цитирует кроме своих фантазий также и классиков РДТ


Посмотрел фотографию в вашем профиле - в вас есть резервы для голодания. =)

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009), Zom (18.08.2009), куру хунг (18.08.2009)

----------


## Джыш

> А зачем Вам?


Чтобы аппетит был сильней, а чеснок не помогает - в количестве 5-7 зубчиков в день. Или надо больше?

----------


## Raudex

> Чтобы аппетит был сильней, а чеснок не помогает - в количестве 5-7 зубчиков в день. Или надо больше?


Хм, ну не знаю, у меня такой прблемы нет, у меня наоборот)))
ещё советуют хрен тёртый

----------

Джыш (18.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Посмотрел фотографию в вашем профиле - в вас есть резервы для голодания. =)


Добавил в профиль фотку снятую на 25 день в прошлом году
http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?a...pictureid=1129

----------

Поляков (18.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

Всё равно запас есть -)

----------


## Gaza

> Добавил в профиль фотку снятую на 25 день в прошлом году
> http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?a...pictureid=1129


Мда.. Добрее на 25-й день голодания Вы точно не стали.  :Confused:

----------

куру хунг (19.08.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Всё равно запас есть -)


Да. И сильная в глазах тоска по еде..

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009), куру хунг (19.08.2009), Маркес (19.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Вот фото до всех голодовок, если любопытно
http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?a...pictureid=1130

выводы делайте сами)))

----------


## Pema Sonam

> выводы делайте сами)))


Круто с волосами-то.

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> выводы делайте сами)))


Как-то голодал неделю из интереса, отсутствия денег и срочных дел. Каждое утро ходил в булочную вдыхать запах свежепривезенных хлеба и сдобы. О, это что-то!

----------

Raudex (18.08.2009), Аня Приходящая (06.02.2011)

----------


## Gaza

> Да. И сильная в глазах тоска по еде..


В глазах скорее какая-то недобрая решимость. 


Эээ....Пожалуй, я не буду пока голодать. Подготовлюсь ещё немного.

----------

куру хунг (19.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> В глазах скорее какая-то недобрая решимость. 
> Пожалуй я не буду пока голодать. Подготовлюсь ещё немного.


Гы, спугнул)))))
Ну дык это 25 день, не 7-ой, 7 - это ваще не голод, а так, игра)

а глаза типичные, голодающего всегда можно узнать по глазам, они не злые, не сумашедшие, они просто  голодные)))

----------

куру хунг (19.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

У меня на седьмой день будет такой же ужос как на том фото на 25-ый. Все зависит от телосложения.
По улице в таком виде лучше не ходить - загребут как наркомана. Доказывай потом, что в вихару пошел, а не за дозой.

----------

Zom (19.08.2009), куру хунг (19.08.2009)

----------


## куру хунг

> В глазах скорее какая-то недобрая решимость. 
> 
> .


 Ага, ага.

 Я бы даже сказал даже *недобрая решимость*-съесть кого угодно, даже человека. :Big Grin: 
 Не хотелось бы мне с вами встретиться Raudex, в таком состоянии, не имея как минимум калаша, где-нить в тёмном переулке.  :EEK!:

----------


## Кито

Raudex

Вы  меня простите, но что то не так было.
У меня сегодня утро лучше чем за многие годы.Ни вони от курева, ни головной боли, сон как положено 8 часов а не 15(как происходит после еды).
Чувствую себя прекрасно(пошел третий день,в 21 наступит 4, но это наверно из за  кружки Эсмарха).
Но самое главное я не фантазирую о еде и отслеживаю когда меня тянет пожрать))И это не голод, это расстройство.Я ем когда в стрессе,жесткая правда.

Зы:
Вид на 25 день прекрасный.
Лучше, чем до голодовки.
Зы 2: скорее всего по выходе буду придерживаться неполного вегетарианства и сыроедение по возможности.

----------

Gaza (19.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Вот немного другой пример с http://golodanie.su/forum/index.php. Гораздо более оптимистичный. Фото до и после 40-дневного голодания.



Мужику, кстати, 49 лет.

Ну и, если кому-то интересно, его история http://golodanie.su/forum/showthread.php?t=5338

----------

Raudex (19.08.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

Неоднократно замечал, что после суточного голодания вечерняя практика идет намного эффективнее. А если плотно поесть перед оной то можно даже не начинать. Собственно еда до полудня также способствует саматхи.

----------

Gaza (19.08.2009), Raudex (20.08.2009), Upornikov Vasily (08.04.2012), Кито (19.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.08.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Поскольку при голодании возникают всякие "побочные эффекты":




> По улице в таком виде лучше не ходить - загребут как наркомана. Доказывай потом, что в вихару пошел, а не за дозой.


... хочу поинтересоваться - а зачем себя доводить до состояния, когда выглядишь как асоциальный элемент, которого могут испугаться в темном переулке?

Я уже цитировал как-то слова Его Святейшества Кармапы 16-го:




> *Из интервью Его Святейшество Гьялва Кармапа Рангджунг Ригпе Дордже буддийскому журналу "Денсал"*
> 
> Я хотел бы сказать, что люди должны действительно работать и заботиться о самих себе. Если у них просветляющий настрой ума, то они несут ответственность за людей вокруг, за свою страну - заботятся о ней. Они всегда находятся в своей практике, нераздельны с ней, не упускают возможности жить на благо другим и делают это всеми возможными способами. Они родились в этой стране. Многие люди, которые это читают, происходят из семей, целые поколения живущих здесь. Эта страна была лучшим местом для них. Они должны оказывать уважение своим предкам и вести достойную жизнь, чтя их традиции. Жизнь, которая считается достойной в обществе, вашими родителями и вами самими. Вы должны также подавать достойный пример последующим поколениям. Если вы действительно хотите помочь этой стране и людям здесь, то этот путь, как мне кажется, наиболее разумен. Во всяком случае, это более разумно, чем принадлежать к той или иной партии, заниматься тем или иным соревнованием, т.е. заниматься политикой в том или ином виде. Как практикующие Дхарму мы не должны отрицать или отклонять политику, но нам не нужно и участвовать в этих играх. Это не полезно, не важно и не может быть использовано на благо другим.
> 
> Если вы, например, работаете в больнице, то можете видеть, каковы ваши возможности и ответственность помогать людям. И точно так же, какую бы работу вы ни выполняли, всегда найдутся люди, которым вы можете быть полезны. Вы должны служить своему народу, своей стране и не ждать, чтобы ваша страна служила вам. Это тоже часть практики Дхармы. Не работать - значит, не принимать ответственности. Если вы практикующий на пути Махаяны, то это значит, что вы обладаете тем, чем можете гордиться, - чем-то достойным, отличным. Но многие люди ведут себя как какие-то отбросы. Это не соответствует Дхарме, - выступать аутсайдером, ходить в лохмотьях, с длинными волосами и неумытому, как наркоман или что-то в этом роде. Не стоит преподносить себя так. У таких людей нет самоуважения и уважения к Дхарме, которую они практикуют, и они не создают того правильного внешнего впечатления, которого достойна славная Дхарма.
> 
> Суть моего обращения к практикующим Дхарму в том, чтобы они были достойными людьми, как внешне, так и внутренне, - чтобы их внутреннее достоинство сверкало и снаружи. Мы не наркоманы. Носить нормальную одежду и быть нормальным человеком, служить своей стране и себе самому, уважать себя как личность - вот путь Дхармы. Как вы можете служить на пользу людям, если вы выглядите так, будто полностью исключили себя из общества? Придерживаться этого - безответственно и не отражает духа Просветления. Если вы практикуете просветляющий настрой ума, то вы, конечно же, должны быть в состоянии привлекать к себе людей. Когда вас видят небуддисты, они должны думать: "Да, эти люди действительно порядочные. Думаю, я могу с ними пообщаться и что-нибудь спросить. Возможно, они мне помогут". Так вы будете в состоянии помочь или хотя бы показать направление, где можно найти помощь. Мы гордимся тем, что можем показывать пример практики Дхармы. Если вы одеты в рванье, не следите за собой, идете в мир чудак чудаком, то это производит странное впечатление о вас лично, о Дхарма-Центре, с которым вы связаны, и о вас как о члене общества. Вы создаете плохое впечатление и показываете неуважение к своей стране и её людям.


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...9&postcount=29

Я много насмотрелся как на ретритах, так и у себя в квартире на доморощенных "йогинов", обмотанных четками с ног до головы, немытых, к которым практически невозможно подойти из-за невыносимого запаха, в рваных носках и опорках на ногах... Что, это считается особым видом "духовности" или такой высокой степенью "йогической реализации"?

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте как-то по теме. Противники голода вполне могут завести для этого отдельную тему.

----------

Gaza (19.08.2009), Raudex (20.08.2009), Кито (19.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

> Друзья, давайте как-то по теме. Противники голода вполне могут завести для этого отдельную тему


Я тоже как-то не понял при чём здесь какие-то немытые субъекты в лохмотьях?

----------

Вова Л. (19.08.2009)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так я абсолютно по теме: вот, немножко выше коллеги утверждают, что я и являюсь самым что ни есть голодающим:  :Smilie: 

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=46

Я уже неоднократно писал, что не против, что кто-то голодает, просто не понимаю, зачем себя доводить до асоциального состояния или до бессмысленной смерти, как это описано в соседней теме.

Противником голодных издевательств над собою был также Будда Шакьямуни, но я так понимаю, что его опыт "Срединного Пути" в данной теме не рассматривается и не приветствуется, так?

----------


## Юрий К.

По теме. Растолстел до невозможности, т.е. до 91.4 кг (в молодости крейсерский вес был 67) и решил похудеть: перестал есть по средам и пятницам. Уже 4 кг сбросил. Такое подспудное очучение, что для усугубления успеха и по другому направлению полезно было бы денька 3 только водичку попить. Но пока не собрал силу воли в нужном направлении, растолстел и обленился совсем - не то, что раньше.  :Smilie:

----------

Gaza (19.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вот немного другой пример с http://golodanie.su/forum/index.php. Гораздо более оптимистичный. Фото до и после 40-дневного голодания.
> 
> Вложение 3265
> 
> Мужику, кстати, 49 лет.
> 
> Ну и, если кому-то интересно, его история http://golodanie.su/forum/showthread.php?t=5338


Похудеть при желании не трудно. Трудно потом сохранить правильный вес.

----------


## Gaza

Похудение не первая и даже не вторая цель голодания, а всего лишь приятный побочный эффект. Кстати, говорят, если после голодания человек возвращается к прежнему нездоровому питанию то толстеет ещё больше.

----------

Raudex (20.08.2009)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Противником голодных издевательств над собою был также Будда Шакьямуни, но я так понимаю, что его опыт "Срединного Пути" в данной теме не рассматривается и не приветствуется, так?


Будда Шакьямуни, как известно, не приветствовал и обжорство, и ввел сознательное ограничение по употреблению пищи. Население развитых стран объективно переедает и голодание в данном контексте рассматривается не как аскеза, а как медицинский фактор. Чрезмерное медицинское вмешательство в деятельность организма безусловно может ему навредить.

----------

Upornikov Vasily (08.04.2012), Марица (30.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.08.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

> Похудение не первая и даже не вторая цель голодания, а всего лишь приятный побочный эффект. Кстати, говорят, если после голодания человек возвращается к прежнему нездоровому питанию то толстеет ещё больше.


Мне, как всегда, в первую очередь нужны побочные эффекты, а все остальное - посмотрим.

----------


## Кито

С весом может быть напряг.
У меня например вес прибавился  :Smilie: ) ровно на 500 грамм.
Пью дофига, 8 литр пошел.
Самое интересное , что четко чувствуешь различие в воде, как дегустатор.
Одна безвкусная,другая солоноватая.Интересно вообщем, но и странно.Например сегодня мне чудиться песок и камни в воде,хотя вода покупная очищеная.


> P.S. Брегг - молоток, думаю вернуться к этой системке. (правда, вопрос с дистиллятом открыт)...


Всмысле?Я пью обычную воду , покупную.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Голодал,сроки голодовок были разными, от 14 д. до одной недели, недельная голодовка всегда давалась легко, ни когда не было каких-либо осложнений. Самочувствие всегда было великолепным,жиз.тонус впорядке. Медитации не мешало, лучшая часть практики голодания это момент выхода из голода. За пару лет такой практики ушло гдето 22кг. весу.

----------

Gaza (19.08.2009), Кито (19.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Всмысле?Я пью обычную воду , покупную.


Ну просто Брэгг какой-то одному ему ведомой логикой вывел, что недистиллированная вода - плохо. Логика приблизительно такая. Соли в обычной воде - неорганические в-ва, неорганические в-ва - плохо, ведь песок - тоже неорганическое в-во, а если есть песок - умрешь, следовательно - нужно пить только дистиллированную воду. Ну вобщем-то у него все выводы в таком же стиле.

----------


## Кито

http://golodanie.su/forum/showpost.p...&postcount=165

Интересный эффект от голодания.
Эх ,жаль чел не религиозный :Frown:

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Чего жалеть-то, глюк как глюк.

----------


## Кито

Природа бытия(Будды) Бело-Оранжевая.
Это одна из причин почему Тхеравадинские монахи носят одеяния оранжевого цвета :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

> У меня сегодня второй день влажного к концу подходит ...


Если голодание Кито уже закончилось, пожалуйста, напишите о результате. Меня долго не было на форуме, я не в курсе событий.

----------


## Raudex

> Если голодание Кито уже закончилось, пожалуйста, напишите о результате. Меня долго не было на форуме, я не в курсе событий.


Голодание закончилось баном))))
(вообще то 7 дней продержалась и усё)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Голодание закончилось баном))))
> (вообще то 7 дней продержалась и усё)


Очень жаль. Было бы интересно узнать результаты голодания. А бан не навсегда? Если нет, то пусть потом отпишется о результатах.
Спасибо.

----------


## Аньезка

Я решила ограничиться разгрузочным днём раз в неделю. Сегодня - арбузный.  :Smilie:  Не знаю, как выдержу... Не представляю, как люди подолгу голодают. Очень люблю поесть и с трудом выношу чувство голода (становлюсь злой, раздраженной, уставшей).

----------


## Dien Linh

В нашей школе проводятся совместные практики суточного сухого голодания по лунному календарю - упасатха: http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/3_...D1%81%D1%82%29
Присоединяйтесь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

Вообще-то упосатха, что была дана Буддой для практики мирянами, не подразумевает отказ от воды и еды, а включает в себя 
соблюдение 8 правил нравственности, слушание Дхаммы и желательно соблюдение благородной тишины и практику медитации.

----------

Raudex (13.02.2011), Upornikov Vasily (08.04.2012), Марина В (05.02.2011), Нея (06.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.06.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Меня очень вдохновило то ,что когда был монахом к своему  удивлению легко переносил не употребление твёрдой  пищи  после 12 дня.Вот уже 8 день по такой схеме питаюсь и не очень это оказывается  и трудно ,тут главное настроить  себя; к пяти обетам, которые принимал ранее каждое утро добавляю еще одно- не принимать после  1 часу  дня   твёрдую пищу .Сначала рискнул с утра есть только раз, но это тяжеловато ,самый оптимальный вариант есть два раза как и  принято  в монастыре .Из рациона исключил мясо,соль,сахар,чай,белый хлеб ,а питаюсь исключительно натуральными продуктами, хлеб только зерновой по немецкой технологии,а из сладкого только натуральный 50-99% содержащий какао шоколад.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.06.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Меня очень вдохновило то ,что когда был монахом к своему удивлению легко переносил не употребление твёрдой пищи после 12 дня.Вот уже 8 день по такой схеме питаюсь и не очень это оказывается и трудно ,тут главное настроить себя; к пяти обетам, которые принимал ранее каждое утро добавляю еще одно- не принимать после 1 часу дня твёрдую пищу


Есть ещё один очень значимый "нюанс" в этом плане - климат. Вот только приехал из Китая - вообще ничего там не ел почти, ну не хотелось и всё тут. Жарко, влажно. А у нас (особо когда зелёная зима заканчивается и наступает белая) чуть не поешь - сразу дубак, "голодно и холодно"...

----------

Joy (17.06.2011), Вова Л. (17.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (17.06.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Есть ещё один очень значимый "нюанс" в этом плане - климат. Вот только приехал из Китая - вообще ничего там не ел почти, ну не хотелось и всё тут. Жарко, влажно. А у нас (особо когда зелёная зима заканчивается и наступает белая) чуть не поешь - сразу дубак, "голодно и холодно"...


Да, это так действительно сначала от жары и влажности аппетит пропадает, но только на некоторое время ,а потом аппетит приходит  в  норму.

----------

Raudex (17.06.2011)

----------

